# Software Instr. that can play any Freq and takes Data input sets from a file



## mdkb (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi

I am mucking about with Fibonacci sets and various frequencies outside the standard western octave range.

I am looking for some kind of tone generator that can accept data sets in a file format, and then plays them. Preferably something that works in Cubase and/or runs on windows but I can accomodate other approaches, if someone knows something that can actually do this.

for example,

let say I wanted it to play 10 different frequencies sequentially I might be able to point it at a simple data file that had ,

110, 220, 330, 440, 550, 660, 770, 880,990, 1100

and it would read this and play the frequencies, and in the order specified. 

anyone got any suggestions for something that might do this.


----------



## TGV (Dec 5, 2018)

There's more than one tool that can do it, but they are on the techy side.

I'm sure you can get Reaktor to do it (although I don't know how). Another option is Chuck: http://chuck.cs.princeton.edu/ or CSound: https://csound.com/ (which both require programming) or e.g. something like Audicity, which has a tone generator, but would require you to do it by hand.


----------



## gregh (Dec 5, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/xenharmonic2/ might be useful to you
Scala and tun files can be used with alot of synths and they allow all sorts of scale systems
https://nmbx.newmusicusa.org/essential-tools-for-xenharmonic-music/
also http://xen-arts.net/x64-vi-list/

there is a tendency for people to use mathematical relations in this field - however that is not necessary, I have used fret systems on guitar and bass based on finger widths - like using cubits again


----------

